

Optimizing the hell out of your site for PageSpeed - tuananh
http://tuananh.org/2014/07/30/optimizing-the-hell-out-of-your-site-for-pagespeed/

======
oliwarner
There's some irony in that the link goes to an almost-blank page because the
custom fonts (Fira Sans here) have point-blank refused to load.

It's not a popular viewpoint anymore but if you really want to optimise your
site, using stock fonts when you can is a good first step.

(And yes, I've tried reloading. Firefox-stable on Ubuntu. Works in Chrome.)

------
artursapek
s/reserve proxy/reverse proxy/

